# Kempo, Karate, Udundi, Iaido, Taijutsu in Virginia



## robertmrivers (Jun 29, 2006)

July 29-30, 2006
Fredericksburg, Virginia
The Hilton Garden Inn Conference Center and Hotel
Featured Guests:
Chosei Motobu, 14th Soke, 10th Dan, Motobu Udundi and Kempo
Hanshi Takeji Shobu Inaba, 9th Dan, Motobu Udundi and Kempo
Doushin Ueno, 28th Soke, Tenshinshou Jigen Ryu Hyouhou
Kagenori Ueno, 29th Soke, Tenshinshou Jigen Ryu Hyouhou
Kimo Ferreira, Soke, Hawaiian Kempo Jutsu

One last announcement for those interested. For Kempo and Karate guys/ gals this is not to miss. Jigen Ryu was linked to the Satsuma...the clan that occupied Okinawa. Motobu Udundi is the imperial art of Okinawan Royalty and influenced by many Imperial Japanese arts including that of Jigen Ryu. The Ueno family is also distant relatives of Kimo and Kiko Ferreira. There will be a lot of history in the room for this entire weekend in addition to the other activities. Last year's event was featured in Japan's premier martial arts publication, BUDO. 

Chosei Motobu is the son of the great Choki Motobu and nephew to Motobu Udundi 11th Soke Choyu Motobu. He has been studying his family's art since he was 13 years old. He will be 82 this year and is still sharp as a whip. The official recognition of him becoming Soke of Motobu Udundi after the passing of Seikichi Uehara was September 2005. He will be teaching from both curricula.
Details at www.kenkyukai.org

Thanks and hope to see you all there. ALL styles are welcome.

Rob Rivers


----------

